

My First $1000 in Product Revenue, with Graphs - angelbob
http://codefol.io/posts/22-My-First-Thousand-in-Product-Revenue-Story-and-Numbers

======
nanijoe
So this is the second ebook I have seen from someone who went through the
30x500 course. I thought the entire premise of the course was to get 500
subscribers to pay you $30 per month? BTW , for such a niche product the price
probably needs to be higher

~~~
OverZealous
It's a slight difference, but it's more about getting 500 people (unique or
recurring) to give you (an average of) $30 per month.

This could be automated recurring revenue (like SaaS), or building products
that are one-time or intermittent purchases with many customers. Or, you can
try to get fewer customers at a higher price, or more customers at a lower
price for some things (but that's almost always harder to make it work).

It's also about building products that aren't full-time jobs in and of
themselves, so you can have several products over time, that cover a range of
concepts and audiences. This has the added benefit of providing you with
diversified income, so you aren't SOL if a single product starts to lose
customers.

Ebooks are a common initial product, because they have a little less initial
risk and are a little easier to start as a side project than a full-fledged
SaaS product.

------
xiaoma
This was a great read. I've been working on an ebook myself and need all the
advice I can get. I really appreciate that he's sharing some of his experience
freely instead of just making yet another "How to get rich" ebook.

------
blairwadman
This is a great post, written with honesty.

------
dimitrivdp
Great blogpost, very open! Keep on sharing the numbers!

